# Viewing accounts of Co-ops and friendly societies



## bond-007 (21 Jan 2009)

How does one go about getting a copy of the accounts/members list of a co-op limited company registered as a friendly society?


----------



## Crugers (22 Jan 2009)

Registrar Of Friendly Societies 

*[SIZE=-1]Organisation Details[/SIZE]* 
Charitable:

No
Keywords:
Description:Responsible for the registration of all industrial and provident societies (including co-operatives), friendly societies and trade unions. Public files relating to these are maintained and open to public inspection. Each file contains the society's or union's details such as rules, members' names and annual audited accounts.
Publications: Annual report as Registrar of Friendly Societies is available on the Companies Registration Office website, www.cro.ie.
*[SIZE=-1]Contact Information[/SIZE]* 
Address 1:

Parnell House
Address 2:

14 Parnell Square
Address 3:

Dublin 1
Address 4:
Tel. No.:
(01) 804 5499, Helpline 1890 220 225
FAX No.:

(01) 804 5498
Email Address:
Web Site:
Hours of availability ; 9.15am to 1.00pm - 2.30pm to 5.30pm by phone or fax Public office open from 10.00am to 1.00pm and from 2.30pm to 4.00pm Monday to Friday.No Specific but queries addressed to info@cro.ie will be referred to the Registry. Please mark the query for the Registry of Friendly Societies


----------

